# Dating old coca-cola bottles



## crkgrl (Dec 24, 2005)

Anyone familiar with the different styles of coke bottles and approximate years these styles covered?

 Like when did Coke stop stamping the bottling plant location on the bottom? When did they go from from raised Coca-Cola insignia in the glass to white letters embossed, etc.

 A friend has a very old coke bottle without the hourglass shape and curved edges.  Any idea what time period that might be?

 Havent been able to find much on the internet so far.

 Thanks for any help.

 Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 24, 2005)

http://alamo.nmsu.edu/~lockhart/EPSodas/Chapter8/8c/chap8c.html

 try this site for some dating info.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 24, 2005)

The embossed hobble skirt [hourglass] bottle came out in 1915 and was used until the very early 1950s, after that they switched to the applyed colored label hobble skirt bottle.[white letters] Before 1915 Coke Cola bottlers pretty much used what they wanted. Be aware that some bottlers were stubborn and didn't switch untill much latter. The Coke Cola bottler in Pensacola, Florida didn't switch and was forced to sell out in 1924. The switch actually happened in 1924 to the 1915 bottle. Shortly after they switched to the patented Dec. 25 1923 Christmas Coke Bottle. There were alot of error bottles in these two orders. Wrong colors.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## crkgrl (Dec 25, 2005)

Capsoda and Gunther,
 Thank you so much for these links.  They really helped.  Looks like the one I found at the old ferry site is locally bottled between 1938-48.  The ferry stopped running in 1938, so it all makes sense.  Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday.


----------



## crkgrl (Dec 27, 2005)

From reading here, it seems asking how  mch a bottle may be worth, is considered poor form.  My friend that has a Coca-Cola bottle manufactured before the advent of the hobble skirt design, is trying to figure out it's worth.  I believe he has been looking on ebay with no luck.  Can anyone steer us in the right direction?  Thanks.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 27, 2005)

People ask values in this forum all the time, myself included. I dont think anyone has a problem with that. I think people do expect you to do a little of your own research first and check the easy sources like Ebay. It would be bad form in my opion to ask a value of a bottle when 10 similar ones just sold on ebay. Also dont always expect a quick answer, sometimes people here are busy or they just dont know.


----------



## crkgrl (Dec 27, 2005)

To clarify, this is not for me, but for a friend.  No great rush intended or implied.  Personally,  I wouldnt sell any of my finds.  They were too much fun to obtain.  

 My friend says he has looked on ebay.  I also forwarded him this site a couple of weeks ago.

 One thing I really like about this forum is many have their own specialties and have done volumes of research on those specialties.  If I can't find an answer after several searches on the internet, someone here usually can point me in the right direction.


----------

